# Weekly Competition 2020-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U R2 F U'
*2. *U R U' F' R U2 F' R
*3. *U' R2 U' R F2 U F' U F
*4. *F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U'
*5. *U' R F2 U' R F' U2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U F' U R2 F' R B D U' B D'
*2. *B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U' R F' D L U L F2 U'
*3. *R2 B' L2 D2 B F U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' L2 U' R F' R B L' D' U
*4. *F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L D2 B D' L U B2 D2 L D2 B'
*5. *F' L U' R B L2 U R2 L2 U F' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw D' B U' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U B' Rw B F' Uw Fw U' L2 Fw' D U' L' R' Uw2 B F' R' B2 Fw D' U2 F L Fw' D2 U2
*2. *Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw Uw L2 F D R B' L2 R Fw U' F2 D' Uw2 B' L Uw' R D' Uw U' Fw2 U R2 B D' R Uw' U L U' Fw' D' Uw' L'
*3. *R' D F Rw F D' F2 Rw2 R D F' U' F' Rw R2 D' L2 Fw2 L2 U L' U Rw Fw2 D Rw' F2 Rw' U' F2 L' R2 D2 Uw F2 U Fw2 D U B'
*4. *U' F2 L' F' D' Uw' U2 L2 B2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw L' Rw U Fw F' Rw' D2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F' D Uw U2 Fw' L' B2 D Fw2 D2 Uw U
*5. *D2 U L R2 D' U' Rw' B F D' Uw' F' D' Rw Uw2 B' Fw' R D2 R2 Fw' R B F U B L B' Uw' U' Fw Rw Fw' D2 Uw' F' R B2 D U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F Dw2 U Lw2 Dw2 Uw' L' Uw' Fw2 Uw' B' R2 Bw L R Uw L2 Dw2 U2 Bw' F2 L2 Rw B' Fw R Fw' F Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L' Rw D2 Dw' U Fw F2 L2 R' Bw D2 Fw Lw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Uw' U' F Dw' Lw' U' Bw2 Rw' D2 Dw' B2 F' Uw2
*2. *Bw Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' Bw F' R2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 F2 U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw Rw2 B' Lw' F R' Dw2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 U2 L U2 Fw2 Lw2 F' L' Bw2 Dw' Rw Fw' Lw2 U' Fw F D2 B' Rw2 F' Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw'
*3. *D2 Uw' Rw2 D' Uw U Rw2 Bw Lw' Dw U Fw Uw2 Rw' B D L2 D' U' L' Fw2 U' Fw' R' F D' Dw Lw2 Rw R B Dw L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 D' Uw B Bw U2 L B Dw R' B' L' Uw F2 Lw' R2 Uw2 B' U F2 Dw' Uw' L
*4. *L2 Lw Rw F' Dw U Bw Uw B2 F2 Dw R2 Dw' Rw B' L R' Fw' U Lw Bw R2 Uw Lw D Dw2 L R2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 B Bw' Dw F Uw Lw' Rw Fw' F' Lw' D' U' Lw' B' Fw2 Lw Rw' R B Bw2 L2 Rw2 B Bw' D Dw L2 Bw2
*5. *Lw' Rw B' L2 Dw' Bw' U2 B Lw' Bw F2 Uw2 L' Bw Uw2 U' F2 D' B' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 B2 Bw' Lw' B Rw2 U B' Fw2 Lw Dw Uw2 Bw F U' B' Bw' Fw L Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 Dw2 U2 B' Fw' F' Dw Bw' Lw R2 Fw U2 L' B Lw2 B' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 3F' 2D' U' 3R2 B 3U' F' 3U 3F' 3U B 2F' U2 F 3U2 F2 D U2 2B2 2L F 2R 2D 2L 2B' L' 2U2 L' B D 3F2 D' 3U' 2F' D' 2F F L2 2F F 2U 2L' 2D 2R' R 2F 3R B' 2U B 3F' 2L' 3R' F2 L2 2B2 U L2 F2 2L2 3U' 2B' L' 3F 2L R 3F2 2F' R2
*2. *U2 B2 2B' R U 2B 3F U2 2R2 2B2 U2 3R2 F 3R U' 2B2 3F' R' U2 B' 2B2 D2 L2 D U' R' B 2U2 2R2 U2 B' 3F 2U' 2B F2 3U2 3R' F' 2L2 R 2D2 2U' L' 2B' 3F' 2U2 2B' U' B' F2 2U2 F2 2D' U R' 2B2 3U' F2 2U' L 3U 2R' R' 3F2 3U 2F' D2 3U' 2L2 3R'
*3. *B' 2F F2 2R' D' U 2B 3F D2 L' 2L' R 3F' U2 2B 3R 2U2 L 2L' 2D 2L' D L' R2 2D 2L' 3R 3U' F2 R' 2U' R 3U' B2 2U L' 2F' 2D 2U2 L 2D' U 2R 2B U L D' L2 3R2 2R2 2U2 2F' 2R2 U2 3R 2U 2F' 3R2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3F 2L R 2B2 2U2 2F2 3R' 2D2 2R
*4. *B2 2D' 2B' 3U' 2R' 2D' 2B 3F 2F2 U F' U2 2L' 2B 3R U2 2B F2 2U' L 2R' 3U' L2 2U2 2R 2B 2F F' 2R2 2D' B2 3F' F2 2U' U 2F F' 3U 2U 2B' 3R 2F 2U2 U B 3F' 3U2 3F' R2 F U' 2L' 3R 3F' 2R2 R B' 3F 2L2 B2 3U2 2U' 3R2 2R' 2B U' 2B' U' 2B 3F'
*5. *D' U 3F' 3R' 2R' 3F D2 2D' U' 2R B2 2F2 L B 3F 2L2 D' 3U' 3R' 3F F' D 2D2 3U' R B' 2L 3F D 2U2 B2 2D' 3U' U 3F' D2 2U' 3F L' 3U 2U U' 2R' B 2B 3F 2F F2 2U2 U2 3F D' 3F2 3R 2R2 2B2 2F2 2R 2B' 3R2 F2 L' 2L2 B2 2L' 3U' B2 3R2 2D 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 3U 2U L2 3R' F' 3D U B 2F2 L U' 2F2 2D F2 L 2B' U' 2R' 2U 3F2 2D' 3B2 L2 2L 3U2 2F2 2U' 3L' U2 L 3R' 2R2 2D2 U' 3B 3F 2F' 2L 3U' 2U' 2B 3D' 3U' L' 3U 2U2 R 3D' L2 B' L 2F' L2 3U U2 3R' 3D L2 B2 L 2R 2B' 2L' 3L D2 U B' L' R2 3D 2U' B 3D L D' 2U 3R2 2D F' 3D' 3L2 3R' R2 2B 2U 2L R2 3U 2L 3B' F 3L2 2B 3B2 3L' 2R2 3D 2R 2B
*2. *3U B2 3F 3D2 R2 U' 2L2 3B 3F2 2F' U' 3F2 R 3D2 3F F D 2B' 2F2 D2 B' 3B 2D 3R' 2R2 2U2 3R' 2U' U' R' F 3U 3B' 2D' B2 2D' 2R' D 2R 3B 3R' 2B 3U2 2L 3F2 2F 2D 3D' B' 2F F' 3D' 3U' 2U' 3B2 3L' B2 2B' 3B 2F' 2L 3L 2B' 3F 2D U' 3F2 L' 3F2 2D2 3D2 3R2 R' B2 F2 3D B' D U' 2L B2 2D U B' D' 3U2 2F 2R F' D2 3L 3D 2F2 F 3D2 3F 3L2 2R' 2U' 3B
*3. *L' 3F' L' 3L 3R R' 2B2 D' 3L2 D2 3L 2R2 3F' 2L B 3B2 2U' L' U 2B2 L 2L 3B2 2F F' D' 2D2 U 3B' 2D 3L' 3R 2R R 2B' 2L2 3R2 F 3L' U' L' 3F2 F L' 3L2 R' 2F2 L2 3L' D' U 2B 2L' 3F L 3B2 L2 R 3D' 3U 2U' 2L B' 3B2 3F2 2R2 2D F' 2U 2B2 2F F2 2L' 3R 3U2 3F 3D F2 D2 3B' F 2L 2B' L 2F' U 3F2 U' 3F 3R2 2D 3F 2L' 2B' 3B' 2L 2D' 3U' 2B' 2D'
*4. *D2 2L' D2 2B 2U2 L D2 2D' 2U L2 U' B 2B2 3F' 2D2 U' 2F' 3D U B 2L' F 2U2 L' D 2L2 3L' R 2B' 2U' 2L2 2U2 U' R B' D 2B2 2U2 3F2 R' 3D 3U2 U2 R 2U 2B F2 L 2R' 3F 2D' 2B' 3L2 3D' R 2B 2F' 3D2 2U2 F 3L 3U2 U F2 D' 3U 2L 3R 2F2 2U' 2L' 3R2 2D 3L2 2F' L' 3R 2R2 2U' L2 2U 3B' 3D 3U' L2 2F R 2B2 3D2 F2 R2 D U' F2 L 3U 3F 3R' B 2B'
*5. *U2 2F' 3U 3R' B L2 B' 2B' 3R 2B2 3R' R' B' D 3R2 U2 3B2 2F 2R2 R' D2 L' 2B2 3F' R 3B U 2B 2F2 3R 2U' U2 L' U' 3B' 2F' 2R2 3F2 2D2 2B 2R' B' 2L B 2R2 3D 2R 3U' 2L 3L2 3F' 2F2 D 3U' U2 2F2 3L F' L2 3D2 2L' 3D' 3B2 3R' 3F D2 R 2F2 3R' B 2L R' D 2U' 2R' 2B2 F2 L' 2L2 2R2 R B' L 3L2 2R2 3D2 3F2 3R 2B L 2L' R2 3F' 2D' 3U 2U2 B' 3F' 2R2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U2 R' F R' U' R F
*2. *U R2 U' R2 F U F2 U R2
*3. *R' F2 U F' U R F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R L2 F2 U2 R B L B R B' R' U2 F' L' R U' D' F' B2 Rw Uw
*2. *U2 R2 U F L2 B' R2 B' F2 U' R U' D F B2 L' U' F D Fw Uw
*3. *F B2 R' F' R U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L B' D' B R' U B2 R' B2 F D Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L R2 B D' Fw' R' D2 B2 D L' R' B2 F Uw B' R2 D' L F Uw R' Uw' U' B2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 D B2 L' Rw' B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R D2 F2
*2. *U L2 Rw' B2 D2 U' L2 Uw U L2 Rw R' D' Rw2 R' D Uw B2 D' L D2 F' R F' Uw U2 B' R Fw F' D' U Rw' B2 F R Fw U2 F2 Rw'
*3. *D2 Uw L' Rw2 U' Rw B' D2 B' F R Fw' L2 Rw B L' B2 Fw2 F2 R B Uw2 Fw' F' L' Rw' U2 Fw' R2 B2 D U' Fw2 F' Rw2 D' Uw U2 L' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' B' Dw2 Uw2 R Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw L' Dw' Lw' Rw Uw2 R2 B2 F Uw2 Lw B' Fw' U2 L Fw U L B2 Bw' Uw R Bw2 D L2 F D2 Uw2 Bw Fw Rw' Bw D F' R' Dw' L' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Bw Rw Fw F2 U Lw2 B2 Rw D Dw Uw' U2
*2. *D' Bw F2 D2 U2 Bw2 R' Uw U' L' B2 Bw' F Uw' U Bw2 Lw F2 L' Fw F2 Dw F' D2 F Rw' Fw2 R B2 Fw2 L2 Fw L2 Fw U L2 U' B U Fw2 Dw Bw' R Dw Uw U B Fw' L Fw R2 Dw2 F' Dw' U2 Rw U' R Fw2 L'
*3. *Fw' U2 L2 B2 Fw Dw' Lw D Bw R2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 D' Lw2 Rw Uw' B' Bw2 Rw F' L F2 Dw' F2 Lw2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Fw L Lw2 U' B2 Lw' R2 Fw D2 Rw B R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R B L Lw2 Uw' Lw Dw' L F' Dw2 Uw R2 Bw' Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' F' L' 2F2 2L' 3R2 U 3R2 B2 2F' 2D' U 3F' L' 2R' R' 3U U2 2F' 3R' R D2 3F R2 3F2 2U' 2B2 L' 3U U B D' 2L' D' 2R 2U2 F2 D 3U2 2U' U 3F2 3R' 2R' 3U F2 U 2F2 2L 3F2 2D 2B2 3R 2R2 3U F' 2L 3F 2F2 2R2 2U2 B' F2 D 2D 3U2 U2 2B2 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3D2 3U' 3B' D 2U2 2F2 3R' 3U2 2L' 2U2 R' 2D 2U' 3F2 R2 3F F2 R 3D' U2 L' B' F' L' 2L2 3L2 3D' 2U2 2B2 2F2 3L B' D' 2D' 2U' 2L2 3F 2R' 3B' R 2F' U' 2F2 3R U' 3B2 3R F' D2 3D2 3R' 3B' 3L2 B' 2F' 2L2 3D2 L 2B' 3B' 2L B 2F' 3L 3F' F 2R2 3B' 2D2 B' U2 F' 2D 2B' U2 3F2 D2 B 2D 3F' 3U B2 L2 3L D 3U' 3B2 F' R2 2F2 F2 L 2D 3B' 3U 3F 3L' D 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D U F' B D' U' L2 R D2 U' L2 D2 B D2 L' D B2 U F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *B' L2 U D2 L' B2 D F B2 R F B2 R' D' B D' F' R' D B L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *D' B2 R2 L' B2 U2 F R F2 U' D B' U D B2 F L2 U2 D2 R L2 Fw'
*4. *U2 B L D U L2 B D R U2 L' B' R' B R F' L2 D U2 B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *D2 L2 R D R U B2 R2 B' R D2 F R' B L2 F2 D2 F2 L' B' U Rw Uw'
*6. *U2 R B F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B F2 L2 D2 B U2 R' B' F' R F2 U' D2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *D' U2 R2 U' L' R B U' B D' F2 U' L2 D2 R D F B2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*8. *U' F2 U' L2 R' U2 B' U B' F D R2 D2 R2 D2 L B L2 F2 L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*9. *U' L U B L' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' R2 D' U2 F' L' D U B' Rw2 Uw
*10. *R2 D2 U' R2 L F' U2 D B' D2 U2 R' D2 F U2 D' F' R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*11. *B' L' F2 B' U2 F2 B U B' R U2 F L' R' D' F' D' U' R2 Fw Uw2
*12. *D' L F2 D F' D' U F2 L F2 L2 D' F' U' D L' R2 F D' B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*13. *F2 U F B2 U F2 L' R' D' L2 D' R' U' L' R U2 F' U' L' Fw' Uw'
*14. *L R U2 L R' B D R D' R' B U R2 F' U D2 F' R' L U2 Rw' Uw'
*15. *U R' D' U' F L' B' L' F' B2 D F' D2 L' F2 D B2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*16. *D2 U' L2 R' F B R2 U D F2 B2 D2 L' D' B2 U2 B U L2
*17. *F' D R2 U' B2 F D F D B' L F2 R2 F U2 F2 R' D R2 F2 L'
*18. *U2 B' F' R B L' U' L' D R2 U B' F2 L D R2 L D F' Rw' Uw
*19. *F' L R2 B F' R U R2 F2 R U2 F' B2 U F' D2 L2 B' F' L' Fw' Uw'
*20. *B U' F' R' F R2 B D2 B L' B D' U R' U2 L' U B' U D B Rw Uw2
*21. *U' R2 U' B' U2 R U2 D2 B2 R2 B' F' L2 B' R' B' L U B2 Rw Uw
*22. *U B2 F D F2 R' D2 B2 U2 D2 R' D R2 D F2 D' R L' B' F2 U Rw' Uw
*23. *L2 U2 R L2 B D' F' D R L U' R' U R' L' U2 B2 F' L' Fw' Uw2
*24. *D' L2 R2 B R L2 D F' U' R' B2 L U F' L D' R2 D' F' Rw Uw'
*25. *F2 B2 L2 B D' R L2 F U2 L2 B2 D' U B L' U L D L B2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *U2 D2 F' B' L R2 F2 D' U L2 U B' U2 D2 F L F U2 F' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*27. *U D R2 D2 L2 R2 B D R' B2 U2 R L F' D R F2 D2 B F' Rw Uw
*28. *L2 D U2 B R2 B' U2 D' L2 D' F L' D2 U' B' L' R' B' R' F
*29. *R D2 L F' R2 U F L' D2 U L R F R2 D L' D2 B D' R2 Fw Uw'
*30. *U2 L' U D2 R2 D' U' B L' U2 D' R L B2 D F' D U' R' D Fw' Uw
*31. *D' U L2 F' B' D2 F L' B D U2 L' R' B' R' F' B R2 U2 R' D2
*32. *R F2 B R D U2 B' D' R2 L2 F U B2 U D2 R2 U' B U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*33. *D2 B R L' B R U D B2 F' D L' U2 L2 F U R' B R' Fw Uw2
*34. *U' F2 R F' B R L' D' L2 F' U' L2 R' U D' L F D2 U L2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *B2 U' F L2 D L2 B2 L U2 L2 B' F U L2 U R2 F2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*36. *F' L' F' R' B' R2 L' D2 U L B U2 D R F U' L U' L R' Fw' Uw2
*37. *B' L2 R U D' B' U F' L2 U D' F2 L R2 D U L' R' U' D Rw' Uw'
*38. *R' L2 U' D' L' B' F' L D L2 D' B L' D B R' D2 R2 L' Fw' Uw
*39. *F2 L U2 B F2 R2 L' D' U' B2 L' U F' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R Fw' Uw'
*40. *R2 D2 F' L2 U' F2 U2 F L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' F' B2 U' B2 Rw' Uw2
*41. *F' R2 U F2 R2 U' B U2 B' U2 F L B2 F' R2 F2 R' D L2 F' U' Fw Uw'
*42. *U L' R B L' F2 R2 F2 U F L2 R U R2 B2 U B L' D2 Rw Uw'
*43. *L2 B D L' D F' L2 F U' L2 D' L D U2 R2 B F L' F B' R Fw' Uw'
*44. *R' B U D2 B' L R2 D2 F' L2 F2 L F' D2 R' D2 F' L2 U' Rw Uw
*45. *B2 U B' L U F' B U B U' B2 U R L' B' R2 L' U2 D' F Rw2 Uw'
*46. *U' B2 L R2 B2 L' F D2 R2 B' D L2 D2 L D2 B L R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*47. *U2 F' U' L2 U2 B' F' U D R D2 F' R' L' D B' U' R' U2 Fw' Uw
*48. *B L2 R' B' D L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' B' D' L R' U R F2 U Rw Uw2
*49. *L' R F2 U F2 L F' U' L' F' R2 F' D2 U2 L F' L' D F' R' Fw Uw
*50. *U2 B L2 F U R B D U' B' D L2 U L2 D L' U2 F' R D' L Fw'
*51. *D2 U R L U2 D R' F2 D U R2 F2 U' B R' D2 B2 F2 L' B Rw2 Uw
*52. *L D' U2 L' D F' D' U2 F B2 D U B R2 B U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *U' F2 B' D' L' F2 L F' U2 L2 D F' U2 D2 R' L2 U' B' L' R Fw Uw
*54. *R2 D2 F' R2 F B2 D' U L R' F2 U2 F D' U L2 D U' R2 D' Fw
*55. *B U F2 L2 D U2 B U2 B' D L R' D R F2 L2 R2 B2 R Fw' Uw2
*56. *R D' L B L' F B R U' L' B2 F2 U B2 U' L' B U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *F' U' F' R2 F' B2 L2 B2 U' F B D U2 F L B' D F2 U' L2 D' Rw Uw2
*58. *U R U2 L' B F' L' U R2 L B2 L2 U R2 D2 L F2 R L Fw' Uw'
*59. *U' B' D2 U2 R' D' U' B2 F' R B' R2 U' R' L2 D L U' F L' F Rw' Uw
*60. *B' U L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 F' D2 R D R' U R2 U D2 F' U' Fw Uw2
*61. *B2 R' B U' D F2 U F2 L R' D F' U2 L F2 R' U L' B R L Fw' Uw
*62. *D' B' R2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F U' R D B2 U2 R2 L2 B' L D2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *D' F' B U L' B2 F' R2 U D F U R' D' U' F2 R U2 L Fw Uw'
*64. *L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D U' R2 F' D' U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 R D' F' D' Rw Uw2
*65. *F' L' D2 U F' B D2 R' F' L B' F2 D2 F2 U' D2 L D B2 L' U2 Fw Uw2
*66. *D2 L' F D2 R L D L2 D' U2 R2 B F2 U F' U B2 L B2 L2 D Fw' Uw
*67. *R D U L2 B2 R F' R2 U' B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F2 L D L' R F Rw' Uw2
*68. *F' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B D B D' L U' D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*69. *F R L2 D2 B' L2 B D F D2 F' L D R' B' D B2 F2 U' B2 Rw2
*70. *U F2 U2 L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D L' R' U D' L2 D' U B2 U' L2 D' B2 Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D F D' F D B L F' D2 L F'
*2. *R F' L' D' B' D B D2 F L F2 U2 R' L2 U2 R
*3. *D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 L' B2 U' B2 D' F2 R
*4. *D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R' B D2 F D L2 F' L' U2 R
*5. *U L2 D' B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D L2 R' B' U2 L F' R' D2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F' D' U' L D2 F R2 D' F2
*2. *R U' F2 L2 D' F B' L' D R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 B2 L U2 F2 R
*3. *U R2 D L2 D B2 D L2 D L2 D2 B' L' R F L' U' L2 F2 R U'
*4. *B' L2 B' R2 D2 B F2 D2 B' L2 R' B' R2 D L' U' B D2 L' B'
*5. *F R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B F' U2 L2 F2 U' B' D2 R D2 U L' U B' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 B L' D' B F' U2 B L D L' F2
*2. *B2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 R2 B2 F' L' F2 L2 F' D' B L2 D' L
*3. *D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D' U' F L' R2 U2 R B L2 U' R' F
*4. *L2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' U' R2 F' L' B2 L' F' D' U
*5. *U' B L2 F' D B2 R D' F' B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U L F2 L' U B2 F' R B2 L' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 B' D' U2 L2 R2 B L' F R F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 R' F L2 D' B2 F D2 B2 U' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U F' R' F' R' U'
*3. *U' R F R' D F B D' B L2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 L U2
*4. *D' U2 B' U' B L' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw Uw F R' B' L' B U' B2 L U B' L2 R' F R' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 B2 U2 Fw D2 U Rw R D2 F U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U2 R F' U R' F' U'
*3. *D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' L F R F' L2 F L B D
*4. *D2 Uw U2 L' F' Uw U' Fw' L2 Rw2 R D2 R2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U F L' Fw Uw2 R F' U Fw F2 D Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw U2 L' B Fw2 F2 Uw2
*5. *U Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw R' Dw Fw Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw Uw' R2 U B L' Bw2 Uw B Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 U Bw Fw D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R2 Bw2 L2 D' Uw Lw' Bw2 F' Dw2 U Fw L Dw U' B F Dw B' U' L2 Rw B2 L2 R' D Lw2 R D Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' U R F U' R' F2 U'
*3. *U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B L D' U2 L' R' D L2 D U2
*4. *D2 Fw' R' Fw' D' Uw L Rw B2 Fw' F' Rw' R D' U Fw' F2 L2 F' L Rw' Uw U' F2 R' Uw' U R' B Rw U2 Rw B2 F L2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw' Rw'
*5. *Dw' Uw' F Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw2 Rw' Uw' L Lw' Rw R' Uw' F' L' Dw' Bw2 Dw Uw' U' L' Bw' Fw F2 Dw2 Fw D Uw F R' Bw2 Fw F2 Rw' U2 Fw' F2 Dw2 L Lw' R2 Dw' B2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 B Bw Fw Lw Rw2 Uw' L B2 Bw' F U2 L2 Rw
*6. *L2 B2 D 2D2 U' L2 3U2 3F 2F U2 2L R2 2B' D' U' 3F2 L2 3F 2R' B' L' 2D 2F' F L2 U2 2F F' 2U2 L' 2R' R B2 3F2 2F U' L2 3R 2D 2L2 3R' 3U2 2U' 2B2 3R 3U 2U2 U2 B R' 2B2 D2 2L2 3R R 2B L' 3R 2F' F2 L 2R2 2U' R U B' 2B' 3F 2F2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F R' F2 U R' F R2 U2
*3. *R B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 F' U' B2 R U R B2 L' B' F
*4. *B2 Fw' F2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B Fw Uw U F2 Rw' Uw Fw' F' Uw' R2 U B Fw' L' D' F' Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' Fw F L B' L' R2 B2 Rw' B Fw' Uw2
*5. *Lw' Rw R Bw' F2 Dw Rw R2 Dw Bw' Fw2 R' F' L' Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw L B Uw2 U2 Fw Uw B L D' Uw B2 Fw' F' L2 Rw' R F' L' Rw' D2 F' Uw U R' B Lw2 Fw2 F' L Dw' U Rw U' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw U Bw F'
*6. *2F2 F 3U2 2R D' U 2F' L2 2D' 2L 2R' 2D2 3U' 2L2 D' 3R' 3F' 2L B F' 3U2 U B 2U R' B2 2R2 2F 2L2 3F2 2L' 2R 2D B 2U2 U2 3R R 3U2 F' R' 2D 2L 2U2 3R2 2R2 R' 2U 3F 2D 2B U 2F2 3U' L' 2B' 2U' 2B2 2F 2D' 3U2 2U' B 2F 2L2 3U2 L 2D 3U 2F'
*7. *F2 U2 2L2 2B2 R U2 2F' 3D2 U 2B' 3U2 2L' 2R D 3D2 3R 3B2 2D' U 2B' R 3U' 3L F' U B' U B 2F' R 3F 3L' 3F2 R' D2 B2 2D' 2B' U2 2B' 3D' 3U2 L2 R' 2U 3R U' L2 3F' F' 2R 3F' 2L' R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L F L 2L 3B' 2U' B' F' 3D 3B 2F 2R' 3D' 3B2 R2 3D' 2B D' 2L 3D2 F2 D2 3L' 3F2 L' 2F2 L2 3D R2 2B' 2F' 2L' 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 2U2 3B2 3F' 2D 2L' 2D' 3U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR4- DL5- UL0+ U5- R6+ D5- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R4+ D6+ L5- ALL4+ UR DR UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR1+ DL3- UL1+ U5+ R0+ D1- L1- ALL3- y2 U1- R0+ D4- L3- ALL5+ DR 
*3. *UR4- DR3- DL0+ UL1+ U3+ R0+ D5+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R3- D2+ L4- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5+ UL3- U3- R4- D3- L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R5+ D1+ L5- ALL4- UR UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U3+ R2- D5- L3- ALL4+ y2 U4- R5- D2+ L5+ ALL5+ DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L B U' L B' R L' l' r' b' u
*2. *U L' U' R B' L R U B l' r' b' u'
*3. *U R' L' R B' L' R r' b' u'
*4. *L' R' U L R' U R' r' b u
*5. *U R B' U' R' U L B' U r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) /
*2. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 6) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (6, 3)
*5. *(-3, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R L' U B' U' L' R U' L
*2. *R B U B' R' B' L' U L' B' U'
*3. *B L R U L' R' L' B R L B'
*4. *R L U L' B' L U' R' U R B
*5. *U B U L U' L R' L U' R' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' F' R U' R2 U F' U' R2 U'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R' B R U' B2 F' D B' D' R
*4. *R Fw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw L D' Rw U' Fw' R' Fw' Rw' D F2 D' Uw2 R D2 U Fw' Uw2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 L Rw R B U' L U Fw U F'
*5. *Bw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Uw U Lw R D2 Uw2 L Lw2 F' L2 F L Rw' B' D' Lw' Rw' F D' B2 F' Lw2 D' Rw' B' Lw F D Dw B' Uw' B' D L2 Rw' B R' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw U2 Lw2 R B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw F Rw R' Uw U' F2 Dw2
*OH. *F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 L' R F2 U2 R B' F D L2 F' L D2 U2 L2
*Clock. *UR2- DR4- DL5+ UL2- U4+ R6+ D3+ L3- ALL3- y2 U3- R1+ D1+ L6+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L U' R U B U' R l' b' u'
*Square-1. *(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*Skewb. *B U R U' B' U R B L B U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b f r' f' F L l' B' F' L' R' B' F R B L'
*2. *L' R' F' b r' f' l f' L R B R F' R F R B
*3. *L B F' l b' f' F l' f B' R B' R F L' B' R' F'
*4. *L' r R b r' b' l' L' B L R F L B' F L' B
*5. *l' r b B R r f r b' B' L B' R B' F' L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw' Uw' L B Lw Uw' U L Lw Uw' Lw Bw Uw' Rw Bw' u' l' r b'
*2. *U' Lw' B' Uw R' Bw' U' Lw L' B Rw' Lw Uw' Bw' Rw Bw Uw' u' l b'
*3. *U Rw' U L Uw' Bw' L' R' B' Lw' B' Rw Uw Rw Lw' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' u' l r'
*4. *Bw L Rw Uw L Bw U Rw L R' B Uw' Rw' Bw Uw Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw u
*5. *R Uw R Bw U B' Rw' Uw Rw' U' L' Bw Lw' Bw Rw Lw' Uw' Bw' Rw' u' l r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D R D L2 U2 R D L D R2 U R D L U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R D R U L D L U R D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D L D R U L U R U L D R3
*2. *D2 R U2 R D L D R U L D L U R U L D R D L U R U R2 D L D R U L2 U R D2 L2 U2 R D R U R D3 L U2 R D2 L3 U R D R U2 L D L U R U
*3. *D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 L D L D R2 U R D L U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 U L2 D R D2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R D R D R U L U L2 U R2 D L2
*4. *R2 D L U R D2 L2 U2 R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R U L D L U R2 D R D L D L U R2 D L3 U R D R U R U L D L U2 R D2
*5. *R D2 L U R D R U L U R D L U L D2 R U2 L D R2 D R U2 L D2 R U L2 D R D R U L2 D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 R U R U L U R D L D R U L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 B2 R' U L U B D' U R' B' F' R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' D R2 L2 B R F2 D2 F' U' R D2 L F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L U' F2 L' B' D2 R2 F' D U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U L2 U L U F' D U2 B' D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' D L U' B' L2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 L D2 R' F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L U' R' U2 R' D F L R B' F
*2. *D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' B' U' B2 F' D L F L U R
*3. *B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L' F2 R D2 U2 F' R' F D R'
*4. *B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L B2 L2 U2 B' R B2 R'
*5. *L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U B U R' U F' U2 R F R2 U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UL LB UB UL RF UF UL UB UL UF RF UR UB RF RB UR UF LF UL UF UB RB UR UB RB UR LF UF RF LF DB DL DR RB DB DR RB DF DR DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB-2 DL LF UF+
*2. *UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UL UB UR LB UL UB LB RF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB LB UB LB RF RB LF UF UR UL UF UB UR UL RB UB RB LF UF DB RB DL LB UB DR RB UR DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ RB UB-2 DF LF-2 DR+
*3. *UF UR UF UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UF LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UF RF UR UB UL RF RB UR UF UL LB LF UL UB UR LB UB RF DF DL DR RF UF LF UL LB DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+2 UB UR+ UF+ LB+ UL UF-2 DB+2
*4. *UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UB LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF UL LB RF UF RB UB LF UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UL RF RB LF DR RF DF DL DR DF DL DR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR+ LF+ RB UR+2 DL LF+2 RF+2 DB+2 DR+ RF+ LF-2 UF LF+2 DR- UR UL LF UL+2 UF+ UL LB
*5. *UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UR LB UL LB UL UB UR UF LB UB RF UF RF UF UR RF RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UL LF UF DB DR RB DB DF RF DR RB UR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+2 UF UL-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL-2 DF+2 DL+2 UL+2 LB UL+ DF+ DB UB UL UB+ UR+2 LB+2 UB+2 UR+ LB-2 UL+2 LB+


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 7, 2020)

2x2 avg5: 6.09s

3x3 avg5: 18.64s

4x4 avg5: 1:11.61s (Finally another sub 1min single)

2+3+4 relay: 1:33.78 (near 20 second improvement from last time!)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 11, 2020)

27.01s for 3x3 and currently last place for 4x4!


----------



## Phyun (Apr 12, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-12
avg of 5: 21.46

Time List:
1. 21.85 
2. 19.66 
3. (26.37) 
4. (18.21) 
5. 22.86 

bad.
3x3 btw


----------



## Jacck (Apr 13, 2020)

Did all attempts this week, only 4 DNF: the 7bld, one 4 bld, one 5bld and one out of 6 in multibld.
Definitely better than 2020-01 when I had a success in 33/34 events, too, but with 9 DNF and 4 DNS.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2020)

Results for week 15: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, thembldlord, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(160)
1.  1.32 Legomanz
2.  1.74 asacuber
3.  1.80 MLGCubez
3.  1.80 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



5.  1.85 OriginalUsername
6.  1.91 BradyCubes08
7.  2.02 JackPfeifer
8.  2.30 Dylan is nub
9.  2.39 Rubadcar
10.  2.41 Sean Hartman
11.  2.45 Jscuber
11.  2.45 smackbadatskewb
13.  2.49 ProStar
14.  2.55 OHboi
15.  2.56 thecubingwizard
16.  2.58 ExultantCarn
17.  2.60 TipsterTrickster
17.  2.60 JO Cubing
19.  2.62 thembldlord
20.  2.63 Coneman
21.  2.71 mista
22.  2.85 Luke Garrett
23.  2.87 DhruvA
24.  2.93 JoXCuber
25.  2.96 V.Kochergin
26.  2.99 Rafaello
27.  3.07 Liam Wadek
28.  3.14 Dream Cubing
29.  3.15 Trig0n
30.  3.16 Kylegadj
31.  3.21 mihnea3000
32.  3.23 Nutybaconator
33.  3.28 cuberkid10
34.  3.32 dollarstorecubes
35.  3.33 YouCubing
36.  3.34 Logan
36.  3.34 DGCubes
36.  3.34 Sebastien
39.  3.36 tJardigradHe
40.  3.37 TheodorNordstrand
41.  3.40 Skycubes 66
41.  3.40 Torch
43.  3.41 Heewon Seo
44.  3.42 SpiFunTastic
45.  3.43 VJW
46.  3.47 [email protected]
46.  3.47 Dylan Swarts
48.  3.52 Natanael
49.  3.53 lumes2121
49.  3.53 boroc226han
51.  3.55 MCuber
52.  3.56 Coinman_
52.  3.56 Marcus Siu
54.  3.62 Nikhil Soares
55.  3.64 Manatee 10235
55.  3.64 BradenTheMagician
57.  3.68 Sub1Hour
58.  3.69 MartinN13
59.  3.72 BraydenTheCuber
60.  3.74 Ningen
61.  3.75 Michał Krasowski
62.  3.81 tc kruber
62.  3.81 parkertrager
64.  3.83 Antto Pitkänen
65.  3.84 oliver sitja sichel
66.  3.87 wearephamily1719
67.  3.91 eyeball321
68.  3.92 nikodem.rudy
69.  3.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
70.  3.94 TheNoobCuber
71.  4.01 sashdev
72.  4.06 danvie
72.  4.06 BrianNguyen47
72.  4.06 Keenan Johnson
75.  4.10 jason3141
75.  4.10 vedroboev
77.  4.15 teboecubes
78.  4.16 midnightcuberx
79.  4.19 bhoffman492
79.  4.19 u Cube
81.  4.21 Fred Lang
82.  4.24 Kit Clement
82.  4.24 Pratyush Manas
84.  4.25 Underwatercuber
85.  4.32 tavery343
86.  4.37 BMcCl1
87.  4.41 revaldoah
88.  4.47 mrsniffles01
89.  4.48 João Vinicius
90.  4.53 G2013
91.  4.55 [email protected]
91.  4.55 weatherman223
93.  4.58 CrispyCubing
94.  4.64 Rollercoasterben
95.  4.67 abhijat
96.  4.68 NewoMinx
97.  4.71 Aadil- ali
98.  4.74 Poketube6681
99.  4.83 nms777
100.  4.85 Raymos Castillo
101.  4.88 FaLoL
102.  4.91 Koen van Aller
103.  4.95 GTGil
103.  4.95 VIBE_ZT
105.  4.99 abunickabhi
106.  5.05 Cube to Cube
107.  5.06 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  5.10 Cooki348
109.  5.17 CubicOreo
110.  5.21 MattP98
111.  5.23 ngmh
112.  5.25 DonovanTheCool
113.  5.27 epride17
114.  5.32 [email protected]
115.  5.35 Simon Gall
116.  5.39 d2polld
117.  5.43 FLS99
118.  5.49 taco_schell
119.  5.62 Sir E Brum
120.  5.63 Brodie Bouley
120.  5.63 SmallTownCuber
122.  5.76 Brayden Gilland
122.  5.76 SonofRonan
124.  5.78 begiuli65
125.  5.79 drpfisherman
126.  5.86 Alea
127.  5.91 John Benwell
128.  5.96 Faustfan
129.  6.04 ichcubegern
130.  6.09 KingTim96
130.  6.09 NBAGARRETT
132.  6.22 brad711
133.  6.27 OriEy
134.  6.28 Ayce
135.  6.41 toinou06cubing
136.  6.45 Nayano
137.  6.48 ok cuber
138.  6.69 NaterTater23
139.  6.72 Cuz Red
140.  6.81 UnknownCuber
141.  6.88 filmip
142.  6.98 Petri Krzywacki
143.  7.01 samath
144.  7.24 Hunter Eric Deardurff
145.  7.44 Henry Lipka
146.  7.54 PingPongCuber
147.  7.83 Ian Pang
148.  7.87 Lewis
149.  7.92 curiousity2575
150.  8.25 freshcuber.de
151.  8.47 spacecoastcuber
152.  8.63 Dutgif32
153.  9.01 Joe Archibald
154.  9.07 One Wheel
155.  9.32 MarkA64
156.  9.97 sporteisvogel
157.  9.99 Jrg
158.  12.40 Jacck
159.  15.08 MatsBergsten
160.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*3x3x3*(191)
1.  7.07 thembldlord
2.  7.46 Luke Garrett
2.  7.46 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  7.60 Jscuber
5.  7.66 Legomanz
6.  8.05 MLGCubez
7.  8.18 cuberkid10
8.  8.23 jancsi02
9.  8.27 OriginalUsername
10.  8.28 tJardigradHe
11.  8.32 ExultantCarn
12.  8.49 Sean Hartman
13.  8.54 Micah Morrison
14.  8.60 smackbadatskewb
15.  8.72 Dylan is nub
16.  8.75 riz3ndrr
17.  8.77 thecubingwizard
17.  8.77 Manatee 10235
19.  8.87 Heewon Seo
20.  8.88 JO Cubing
21.  8.89 Kerry_Creech
22.  8.96 Michał Krasowski
23.  8.99 BradyCubes08
24.  9.02 Rubadcar
25.  9.10 mihnea3000
26.  9.14 Dream Cubing
27.  9.18 jason3141
28.  9.35 DGCubes
29.  9.39 Liam Wadek
29.  9.39 boroc226han
31.  9.46 V.Kochergin
32.  9.48 mista
33.  9.50 NewoMinx
34.  9.53 JoXCuber
35.  9.57 parkertrager
36.  9.63 Kylegadj
37.  9.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  9.80 2017LAMB06
39.  9.88 Nikhil Soares
40.  9.89 YouCubing
41.  9.92 AidanNoogie
42.  10.09 BrianNguyen47
43.  10.13 sashdev
43.  10.13 jihu1011
45.  10.14 KrokosB
46.  10.15 Sowrduk
46.  10.15 BradenTheMagician
48.  10.17 FaLoL
49.  10.18 vedroboev
50.  10.20 mrsniffles01
51.  10.22 tc kruber
52.  10.24 MCuber
53.  10.30 ichcubegern
53.  10.30 DhruvA
55.  10.38 Marcus Siu
56.  10.40 turtwig
57.  10.41 VJW
57.  10.41 Torch
59.  10.46 dollarstorecubes
60.  10.59 CubicOreo
61.  10.61 fun at the joy
62.  10.84 Logan
63.  10.88 typeman5
64.  10.96 Coinman_
64.  10.96 Fred Lang
66.  10.97 G2013
67.  11.00 Cheng
68.  11.09 Keenan Johnson
69.  11.17 Skycubes 66
70.  11.20 GTGil
71.  11.26 Ian Pang
72.  11.41 abunickabhi
73.  11.44 Samuel Kevin
74.  11.49 BMcCl1
75.  11.51 OHboi
76.  11.55 nikodem.rudy
77.  11.57 Rafaello
78.  11.65 MegaminxMan
79.  11.71 Kit Clement
80.  11.72 [email protected]
81.  11.87 eyeball321
82.  11.95 Nutybaconator
83.  12.01 DonovanTheCool
84.  12.05 ngmh
85.  12.09 20luky3
86.  12.22 TheNoobCuber
87.  12.27 d2polld
87.  12.27 SpiFunTastic
89.  12.35 Underwatercuber
90.  12.43 abhijat
91.  12.47 Cooki348
92.  12.49 speedcube.insta
93.  12.53 lumes2121
94.  12.55 Sub1Hour
95.  12.56 teboecubes
96.  12.61 brad711
97.  12.66 Sebastien
98.  12.69 MartinN13
98.  12.69 sqAree
100.  12.77 sigalig
101.  12.85 Antto Pitkänen
102.  12.90 Jmuncuber
103.  12.96 BraydenTheCuber
104.  13.00 midnightcuberx
105.  13.01 João Vinicius
106.  13.07 xyzzy
107.  13.12 Big123
108.  13.19 danvie
109.  13.20 KingCanyon
110.  13.28 oliver sitja sichel
111.  13.36 Raymos Castillo
112.  13.50 MattP98
113.  13.57 Koen van Aller
114.  13.75 TheodorNordstrand
114.  13.75 Alea
116.  14.00 [email protected]
117.  14.31 pizzacrust
118.  14.51 begiuli65
119.  14.52 drpfisherman
120.  14.55 topppits
121.  14.62 Dylan Swarts
122.  14.66 dphdmn
123.  14.69 tavery343
124.  14.71 Natanael
125.  14.81 Aadil- ali
126.  14.83 bhoffman492
127.  14.84 elliottk_
128.  14.92 Lvl9001Wizard
129.  14.96 InlandEmpireCuber
130.  14.99 Cube to Cube
131.  15.23 FLS99
132.  15.29 VIBE_ZT
133.  15.30 thatkid
133.  15.30 samath
135.  15.34 Sir E Brum
136.  15.37 revaldoah
137.  15.38 ProStar
138.  15.45 SmallTownCuber
139.  15.50 Brayden Gilland
140.  15.51 epride17
141.  15.88 toinou06cubing
142.  16.06 WoowyBaby
143.  16.20 nms777
144.  16.58 Rollercoasterben
145.  17.07 Petri Krzywacki
146.  17.10 UnknownCuber
147.  17.11 [email protected]
148.  17.18 PingPongCuber
149.  17.32 Henry Lipka
150.  17.50 Nayano
151.  18.24 filmip
152.  18.31 wearephamily1719
153.  18.48 taco_schell
154.  18.54 OriEy
155.  18.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
156.  18.73 tuga88
156.  18.73 KingTim96
158.  18.79 Simon Gall
159.  19.11 curiousity2575
160.  19.49 John Benwell
161.  19.61 Pratyush Manas
162.  19.87 Poketube6681
163.  20.80 UnknownCanvas
164.  21.13 Faustfan
165.  21.31 Dutgif32
166.  21.46 Phyun
167.  21.79 SonofRonan
168.  22.29 Ayce
169.  23.10 HKspeed.com
170.  23.75 One Wheel
171.  24.34 Lewis
172.  24.44 NaterTater23
173.  25.03 Jrg
174.  25.26 Joe Archibald
175.  25.58 Ked Ki
176.  25.83 sporteisvogel
177.  26.07 matt boeren
178.  26.41 CreationUniverse
179.  26.71 freshcuber.de
180.  27.01 EngineeringBrian
181.  27.04 MarkA64
182.  27.22 ok cuber
183.  28.35 Brodie Bouley
184.  28.57 KovyTheCuber
185.  30.19 Jacck
186.  30.88 spacecoastcuber
187.  31.93 Silky
188.  32.36 lesliesampson
189.  32.42 NBAGARRETT
190.  38.59 MatsBergsten
191.  DNF u Cube


*4x4x4*(119)
1.  26.56 cuberkid10
2.  30.76 Jscuber
3.  32.07 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  32.96 Dream Cubing
5.  33.14 Sean Hartman
6.  33.15 thecubingwizard
7.  33.43 Heewon Seo
8.  33.78 OriginalUsername
9.  34.49 tJardigradHe
10.  34.87 Cheng
11.  34.91 Manatee 10235
12.  34.99 thembldlord
13.  36.68 ichcubegern
14.  36.80 NewoMinx
15.  37.02 G2013
16.  37.66 Luke Garrett
17.  38.29 Michał Krasowski
17.  38.29 fun at the joy
19.  38.44 smackbadatskewb
20.  38.49 BradenTheMagician
21.  38.54 JoXCuber
22.  38.67 Torch
23.  38.68 FaLoL
24.  38.92 Rubadcar
25.  39.09 BradyCubes08
26.  39.65 20luky3
27.  39.86 boroc226han
28.  40.09 MCuber
29.  40.61 MartinN13
30.  40.95 Nikhil Soares
31.  40.98 Marcus Siu
32.  40.99 riz3ndrr
33.  41.07 jason3141
34.  41.77 DhruvA
35.  41.81 [email protected]
36.  41.96 DGCubes
37.  42.23 Sebastien
38.  42.40 abunickabhi
39.  42.84 CubicOreo
40.  44.17 Logan
41.  44.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  44.28 YouCubing
43.  44.60 Keenan Johnson
44.  44.95 vedroboev
45.  45.33 MattP98
46.  45.65 dollarstorecubes
47.  45.83 Fred Lang
48.  46.51 TheNoobCuber
49.  46.67 xyzzy
50.  46.98 Antto Pitkänen
51.  47.40 João Vinicius
52.  47.67 BrianNguyen47
53.  47.98 begiuli65
54.  48.30 GTGil
55.  48.50 BMcCl1
56.  48.75 Sub1Hour
57.  49.54 Liam Wadek
58.  50.76 Rollercoasterben
59.  50.96 Nutybaconator
60.  52.02 VJW
61.  53.71 oliver sitja sichel
62.  54.49 Rafaello
63.  55.03 lumes2121
64.  55.22 TheodorNordstrand
65.  55.71 epride17
66.  56.45 DonovanTheCool
67.  56.51 Koen van Aller
68.  56.91 Alea
69.  57.31 Henry Lipka
70.  57.50 brad711
71.  57.73 VIBE_ZT
72.  57.76 PingPongCuber
73.  58.08 Kit Clement
74.  58.28 John Benwell
75.  58.60 pizzacrust
76.  58.80 Cooki348
77.  58.81 mista
78.  59.38 Raymos Castillo
79.  59.49 drpfisherman
80.  1:00.28 bhoffman492
81.  1:00.58 topppits
82.  1:00.93 Simon Gall
83.  1:01.09 Nayano
84.  1:03.55 revaldoah
85.  1:03.90 FLS99
86.  1:05.16 d2polld
86.  1:05.16 elliottk_
88.  1:05.39 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  1:06.52 tavery343
90.  1:06.85 [email protected]
91.  1:07.37 UnknownCanvas
92.  1:07.60 toinou06cubing
93.  1:09.80 teboecubes
94.  1:10.58 Ian Pang
95.  1:11.80 OriEy
96.  1:12.10 [email protected]
97.  1:12.66 KingTim96
98.  1:13.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
99.  1:13.28 filmip
100.  1:16.51 wearephamily1719
101.  1:16.59 BraydenTheCuber
102.  1:18.04 One Wheel
103.  1:19.02 nms777
104.  1:20.37 SmallTownCuber
105.  1:20.87 Sir E Brum
106.  1:21.58 Petri Krzywacki
107.  1:23.56 Ked Ki
108.  1:28.26 ProStar
109.  1:28.44 ok cuber
110.  1:31.86 Dutgif32
111.  1:34.26 taco_schell
112.  1:34.28 Jrg
113.  1:37.45 freshcuber.de
114.  1:39.89 sporteisvogel
115.  1:41.15 SonofRonan
116.  1:45.88 Lewis
117.  2:01.51 Jacck
118.  2:13.80 KovyTheCuber
119.  2:48.39 EngineeringBrian


*5x5x5*(81)
1.  1:00.18 Manatee 10235
2.  1:00.19 Sean Hartman
3.  1:01.76 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.83 tJardigradHe
5.  1:01.99 Dream Cubing
6.  1:02.70 Heewon Seo
7.  1:03.40 FaLoL
8.  1:03.47 ichcubegern
9.  1:04.41 JoXCuber
10.  1:04.42 NewoMinx
11.  1:05.04 mrsniffles01
12.  1:05.56 thembldlord
13.  1:07.43 BradyCubes08
14.  1:08.98 riz3ndrr
15.  1:14.13 dollarstorecubes
16.  1:14.70 Luke Garrett
17.  1:15.79 DGCubes
18.  1:17.19 Sub1Hour
19.  1:17.55 Marcus Siu
20.  1:19.52 João Vinicius
21.  1:19.86 YouCubing
22.  1:20.05 abunickabhi
23.  1:20.23 [email protected]
23.  1:20.23 xyzzy
25.  1:20.40 boroc226han
26.  1:20.58 fun at the joy
27.  1:20.68 Liam Wadek
28.  1:22.65 tc kruber
29.  1:24.92 VJW
30.  1:24.94 begiuli65
31.  1:25.35 turtwig
32.  1:25.49 abhijat
33.  1:26.09 smackbadatskewb
34.  1:26.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:27.17 nikodem.rudy
36.  1:27.66 CubicOreo
37.  1:32.28 MattP98
38.  1:32.69 20luky3
39.  1:33.22 Sebastien
40.  1:35.87 Logan
41.  1:37.03 drpfisherman
42.  1:40.17 Nutybaconator
43.  1:40.78 epride17
44.  1:41.44 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:42.06 Alea
46.  1:42.16 Antto Pitkänen
47.  1:42.71 oliver sitja sichel
48.  1:45.20 Cuz Red
49.  1:45.90 BMcCl1
50.  1:47.30 bhoffman492
51.  1:47.44 Cooki348
52.  1:49.49 TheodorNordstrand
53.  1:51.03 brad711
54.  1:55.01 VIBE_ZT
55.  1:55.74 BrianNguyen47
56.  1:58.19 OriEy
57.  1:59.47 topppits
58.  1:59.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
59.  2:00.47 PingPongCuber
60.  2:02.25 pizzacrust
61.  2:04.77 Nayano
62.  2:04.99 lumes2121
63.  2:13.81 FLS99
64.  2:14.19 BraydenTheCuber
65.  2:19.35 One Wheel
66.  2:20.69 DonovanTheCool
67.  2:26.43 filmip
68.  2:28.60 SmallTownCuber
69.  2:29.30 revaldoah
70.  2:30.35 Petri Krzywacki
71.  2:35.23 Lewis
72.  2:35.53 Sir E Brum
73.  2:37.41 nms777
74.  2:43.52 Rafaello
75.  2:56.86 Jacck
76.  3:13.05 sporteisvogel
77.  3:30.71 ok cuber
78.  3:38.37 Pratyush Manas
79.  3:38.75 freshcuber.de
80.  4:10.35 [email protected]
81.  4:27.52 Jrg


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:48.31 Sean Hartman
2.  1:53.39 NewoMinx
3.  1:54.14 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  1:54.24 ichcubegern
5.  1:55.88 JoXCuber
6.  1:57.61 Manatee 10235
7.  2:03.00 FaLoL
8.  2:09.76 OriginalUsername
9.  2:19.87 Heewon Seo
10.  2:21.90 Keroma12
11.  2:23.14 jason3141
12.  2:25.63 BradyCubes08
13.  2:26.01 CubicOreo
14.  2:28.99 YouCubing
15.  2:30.44 xyzzy
16.  2:30.53 thembldlord
17.  2:32.38 Luke Garrett
18.  2:35.22 fun at the joy
19.  2:35.92 Sub1Hour
20.  2:37.09 boroc226han
21.  2:40.51 DGCubes
22.  2:47.68 [email protected]
23.  2:48.24 abunickabhi
24.  2:48.38 Liam Wadek
25.  3:00.41 VJW
26.  3:05.80 Logan
27.  3:06.99 Sebastien
28.  3:12.28 oliver sitja sichel
29.  3:17.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  3:28.83 brad711
31.  3:39.35 OriEy
32.  3:41.88 Alea
33.  3:55.53 VIBE_ZT
34.  3:57.06 PingPongCuber
35.  4:15.64 One Wheel
36.  4:17.36 FLS99
37.  4:26.73 BraydenTheCuber
38.  4:35.00 filmip
39.  5:15.68 Jacck
40.  5:30.54 [email protected]
41.  5:46.59 Lewis
42.  6:07.02 toinou06cubing
43.  6:37.97 Rafaello
44.  6:38.53 sporteisvogel
45.  7:07.43 freshcuber.de
46.  DNF pizzacrust


*7x7x7*(35)
1.  2:45.05 Sean Hartman
2.  2:45.22 ichcubegern
3.  2:59.54 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  3:04.01 FaLoL
5.  3:11.05 NewoMinx
6.  3:14.35 OriginalUsername
7.  3:19.24 Keroma12
8.  3:19.93 tJardigradHe
9.  3:30.94 thembldlord
10.  3:46.03 YouCubing
11.  3:46.34 xyzzy
12.  3:59.99 jason3141
13.  4:00.72 CubicOreo
14.  4:11.11 fun at the joy
15.  4:14.05 Logan
16.  4:14.48 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  4:17.23 DGCubes
18.  4:27.95 abunickabhi
19.  4:58.43 Liam Wadek
20.  4:59.85 oliver sitja sichel
21.  5:03.03 VJW
22.  5:19.08 John Benwell
23.  5:24.74 OriEy
24.  5:37.09 Rollercoasterben
25.  5:53.59 One Wheel
26.  6:47.01 FLS99
27.  6:50.31 PingPongCuber
28.  6:55.71 filmip
29.  7:36.51 BraydenTheCuber
30.  7:42.27 Jacck
31.  9:37.79 sporteisvogel
32.  10:14.74 Rafaello
33.  12:01.68 freshcuber.de
34.  DNF thatkid
34.  DNF toinou06cubing


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(54)
1.  5.35 Aadil- ali
2.  5.64 thembldlord
3.  6.37 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  7.20 smackbadatskewb
5.  7.23 OriginalUsername
6.  7.31 JoXCuber
7.  7.45 [email protected]
8.  9.54 V.Kochergin
9.  9.71 ichcubegern
10.  10.83 TipsterTrickster
11.  11.24 ProStar
12.  12.77 Trig0n
13.  12.89 oliver sitja sichel
14.  13.04 Sean Hartman
15.  13.48 abunickabhi
16.  13.85 taco_schell
17.  14.77 G2013
18.  15.07 Sebastien
19.  15.09 [email protected]
20.  16.74 Logan
21.  18.06 midnightcuberx
22.  18.45 YouCubing
23.  21.93 VJW
24.  22.24 MattP98
25.  22.58 fun at the joy
26.  23.20 VIBE_ZT
27.  23.26 Marcus Siu
28.  24.48 Kit Clement
29.  24.89 dollarstorecubes
30.  25.34 Torch
31.  27.80 DonovanTheCool
32.  28.60 Luke Garrett
33.  30.31 FaLoL
34.  30.49 Rafaello
35.  31.69 FLS99
36.  33.98 BraydenTheCuber
37.  35.34 PingPongCuber
38.  38.98 filmip
39.  40.70 MatsBergsten
40.  41.54 Dutgif32
41.  44.61 Manatee 10235
42.  45.50 Koen van Aller
43.  49.60 Simon Gall
44.  56.22 Jacck
45.  58.85 Antto Pitkänen
46.  59.10 Sub1Hour
47.  1:06.79 eyeball321
48.  1:29.76 freshcuber.de
49.  1:36.83 lumes2121
50.  1:56.89 Joe Archibald
51.  3:11.22 Pratyush Manas
52.  DNF Ayce
52.  DNF toinou06cubing
52.  DNF Nutybaconator


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  20.68 elliottk_
2.  21.06 sigalig
3.  22.66 G2013


Spoiler



4.  32.63 thembldlord
5.  38.89 abunickabhi
6.  42.25 JackPfeifer
7.  42.67 Mikikajek
8.  51.19 Dylan Swarts
9.  52.49 VJW
10.  54.03 vedroboev
11.  54.32 Sean Hartman
12.  58.82 MattP98
13.  1:00.14 YouCubing
14.  1:10.49 Underwatercuber
15.  1:11.07 revaldoah
16.  1:16.63 Torch
17.  1:18.31 brad711
18.  1:19.15 fun at the joy
19.  1:22.55 Kit Clement
20.  1:27.98 FLS99
21.  1:30.14 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:31.37 ichcubegern
23.  1:38.80 MatsBergsten
24.  2:10.89 VIBE_ZT
25.  2:43.73 Sir E Brum
26.  2:52.78 Rafaello
27.  2:56.59 PingPongCuber
28.  2:56.68 Jacck
29.  3:26.41 DonovanTheCool
30.  3:33.79 filmip
31.  3:46.07 Antto Pitkänen
32.  5:19.76 Manatee 10235
33.  7:02.84 lumes2121
34.  DNF Logan
34.  DNF d2polld
34.  DNF freshcuber.de
34.  DNF JoXCuber
34.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
34.  DNF FaLoL
34.  DNF One Wheel
34.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
34.  DNF KingCanyon
34.  DNF Pratyush Manas


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:16.42 VJW
2.  4:02.28 Sean Hartman
3.  5:57.13 Logan


Spoiler



4.  6:02.96 MatsBergsten
5.  8:35.80 Jacck
6.  DNF thembldlord
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF fun at the joy
6.  DNF MattP98
6.  DNF One Wheel
6.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  9:27.92 VJW
2.  10:38.21 thembldlord
3.  13:33.87 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  14:57.47 Jacck
5.  DNF MLGCubez
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  39:59.08 Jacck
2.  60:18.23 thembldlord
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF VJW

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(5)
1.  47:37.05 VJW
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF thembldlord
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  34/35 60:00 thembldlord
2.  7/8 43:40 Logan
3.  7/8 57:23 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  6/7 55:35 lesliesampson
5.  8/11 57:51 brad711
6.  5/6 25:41 fun at the joy
7.  5/6 29:47 Jacck
8.  5/6 37:15 MatsBergsten
9.  3/3 4:26 VJW
10.  2/2 2:57 Sean Hartman
11.  2/2 9:01 Rafaello
12.  2/3 2:58 abunickabhi
13.  1/3 21:28 BraydenTheCuber
13.  1/2 10:00 filmip
13.  1/3 15:17 DonovanTheCool
13.  0/2 17:27 lumes2121
13.  1/2 11:32 Sir E Brum


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  11.84 riz3ndrr
2.  12.68 thembldlord
3.  12.99 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.06 2017LAMB06
5.  13.46 tJardigradHe
6.  13.64 OriginalUsername
7.  13.99 smackbadatskewb
8.  14.20 Dream Cubing
9.  14.36 Sean Hartman
10.  14.53 MLGCubez
11.  14.76 OHboi
12.  14.83 thecubingwizard
13.  15.40 turtwig
14.  15.46 ichcubegern
15.  15.72 Nikhil Soares
16.  15.74 Marcus Siu
17.  15.76 BradyCubes08
18.  16.15 CubicOreo
19.  16.41 Cheng
20.  16.45 NewoMinx
21.  17.44 typeman5
21.  17.44 mihnea3000
23.  17.68 Torch
24.  17.72 fun at the joy
25.  17.78 DhruvA
26.  17.79 Legomanz
27.  17.80 jihu1011
28.  17.88 KrokosB
29.  17.92 V.Kochergin
30.  17.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  18.12 Heewon Seo
32.  18.31 midnightcuberx
33.  18.33 Sowrduk
34.  18.72 cuberkid10
35.  18.74 FaLoL
36.  18.75 boroc226han
37.  18.96 MCuber
38.  19.07 mista
39.  19.13 YouCubing
40.  19.32 DGCubes
41.  19.34 ngmh
42.  19.49 JO Cubing
43.  19.55 dollarstorecubes
44.  19.90 xyzzy
45.  20.06 JoXCuber
46.  20.16 Logan
47.  20.40 João Vinicius
48.  20.44 danvie
49.  20.56 Nutybaconator
50.  20.72 [email protected]
51.  20.78 abunickabhi
52.  21.03 Antto Pitkänen
53.  21.14 BrianNguyen47
54.  21.21 TheNoobCuber
55.  21.29 Manatee 10235
56.  21.77 Liam Wadek
57.  21.92 oliver sitja sichel
58.  22.05 elliottk_
59.  22.56 vedroboev
60.  22.59 drpfisherman
61.  22.70 bhoffman492
62.  22.79 tc kruber
63.  23.33 Sub1Hour
64.  23.36 d2polld
65.  23.51 begiuli65
66.  23.88 Sebastien
67.  24.09 Cooki348
68.  24.62 SmallTownCuber
69.  24.68 Kit Clement
70.  24.98 revaldoah
71.  25.05 DonovanTheCool
72.  25.90 epride17
73.  26.06 Alea
74.  26.35 BraydenTheCuber
75.  26.53 VJW
76.  26.75 Keenan Johnson
77.  26.95 nms777
78.  27.25 KingCanyon
79.  27.27 MattP98
80.  27.32 Rafaello
81.  28.02 sqAree
82.  28.20 [email protected]
83.  28.76 BMcCl1
84.  28.90 speedcube.insta
85.  29.09 tavery343
86.  29.68 VIBE_ZT
87.  30.97 Big123
88.  31.50 lumes2121
89.  31.72 OriEy
90.  31.80 Petri Krzywacki
91.  32.48 teboecubes
92.  32.81 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  33.56 PingPongCuber
94.  33.95 FLS99
95.  34.22 Koen van Aller
96.  34.26 WoowyBaby
97.  34.52 toinou06cubing
98.  34.83 Henry Lipka
99.  35.46 Raymos Castillo
100.  36.55 Sir E Brum
101.  38.55 Simon Gall
102.  40.51 freshcuber.de
103.  40.93 wearephamily1719
104.  42.01 filmip
105.  42.87 ProStar
106.  43.50 Cube to Cube
107.  45.71 Ian Pang
108.  46.69 ok cuber
109.  47.12 Dutgif32
110.  47.59 Pratyush Manas
111.  48.29 curiousity2575
112.  48.44 [email protected]
113.  51.73 Silky
114.  54.65 taco_schell
115.  57.31 Jacck
116.  57.50 HKspeed.com
117.  1:01.43 sporteisvogel
118.  1:08.00 Ayce
119.  1:17.61 matt boeren
120.  1:21.54 Joe Archibald


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  26.94 tJardigradHe
2.  32.71 OriginalUsername
3.  52.64 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:31.82 fun at the joy
5.  1:32.95 One Wheel
6.  1:56.53 thembldlord
7.  1:56.87 VIBE_ZT
8.  1:58.15 Manatee 10235
9.  3:49.02 Rafaello
10.  4:31.82 Jacck
11.  4:47.80 VJW
12.  5:05.63 [email protected]
13.  5:37.40 DonovanTheCool
14.  6:22.88 BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  37.41 ichcubegern
2.  37.55 fun at the joy
3.  38.12 Torch


Spoiler



4.  47.67 JoXCuber
5.  49.10 abunickabhi
6.  1:12.34 Sean Hartman
7.  1:16.66 [email protected]
8.  1:25.75 VJW
9.  1:27.43 João Vinicius
10.  1:32.96 FaLoL
11.  1:34.83 Rafaello
12.  1:42.94 Ian Pang
13.  1:59.04 BraydenTheCuber
14.  2:05.69 Jacck
15.  2:28.70 Pratyush Manas
16.  2:30.18 FLS99
17.  5:50.34 filmip
18.  DNF MatsBergsten
18.  DNF DonovanTheCool


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(22)
1.  22.33 (24, 22, 21) sqAree
2.  25.00 (24, 24, 27) Sebastien
3.  25.33 (26, 26, 24) thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  26.67 (28, 26, 26) WoowyBaby
5.  28.67 (28, 29, 29) João Vinicius
6.  30.00 (29, 29, 32) Jacck
7.  32.67 (35, 28, 35) Bogdan
8.  35.00 (35, 34, 36) dollarstorecubes
9.  37.00 (35, 45, 31) kits_
9.  37.00 (36, 38, 37) tJardigradHe
11.  43.33 (49, 35, 46) Rafaello
12.  46.00 (44, 48, 46) DonovanTheCool
13.  49.33 (52, 43, 53) VJW
14.  51.67 (46, 54, 55) BraydenTheCuber
15.  56.33 (51, 60, 58) Liam Wadek
16.  DNF (36, 29, DNS) craccho
16.  DNF (29, DNF, DNS) fun at the joy
16.  DNF (33, DNF, DNS) Sean Hartman
16.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) filmip
16.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
16.  DNF (36, DNF, DNS) Faustfan
16.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) taco_schell


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  39.27 cuberkid10
2.  40.59 JoXCuber
3.  44.81 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  45.03 Heewon Seo
5.  45.54 tJardigradHe
6.  46.22 Sean Hartman
7.  47.06 Dream Cubing
8.  47.47 NewoMinx
9.  48.65 Manatee 10235
10.  49.22 CubicOreo
11.  49.85 thembldlord
12.  50.78 ichcubegern
13.  51.68 Liam Wadek
14.  52.28 FaLoL
15.  53.07 Marcus Siu
16.  53.49 OriginalUsername
17.  53.58 JO Cubing
18.  53.59 boroc226han
19.  55.35 smackbadatskewb
20.  56.21 fun at the joy
21.  56.60 DGCubes
22.  56.79 abunickabhi
23.  57.41 dollarstorecubes
24.  57.62 Torch
25.  57.75 tc kruber
26.  58.47 YouCubing
27.  59.46 BrianNguyen47
28.  59.66 mista
29.  1:02.45 [email protected]
30.  1:04.66 João Vinicius
31.  1:04.97 abhijat
32.  1:05.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  1:06.79 Logan
34.  1:07.44 Sebastien
35.  1:07.48 VJW
36.  1:08.07 Antto Pitkänen
37.  1:08.61 Nutybaconator
38.  1:09.34 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:13.94 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  1:17.63 Koen van Aller
41.  1:17.81 DonovanTheCool
42.  1:18.89 oliver sitja sichel
43.  1:19.71 d2polld
44.  1:20.59 eyeball321
45.  1:20.76 Rafaello
46.  1:21.32 Ian Pang
47.  1:21.57 lumes2121
48.  1:23.58 epride17
49.  1:25.06 FLS99
50.  1:26.89 teboecubes
51.  1:27.26 BraydenTheCuber
52.  1:31.46 OriEy
53.  1:32.78 Hunter Eric Deardurff
54.  1:32.85 Alea
55.  1:33.78 KingTim96
56.  1:34.88 nms777
57.  1:35.22 PingPongCuber
58.  1:36.03 [email protected]
59.  1:37.27 VIBE_ZT
60.  1:38.37 Simon Gall
61.  1:39.39 ProStar
62.  1:39.78 filmip
63.  1:40.29 toinou06cubing
64.  1:40.77 Sir E Brum
65.  1:48.45 [email protected]
66.  1:51.68 taco_schell
67.  1:52.33 ok cuber
68.  1:53.00 wearephamily1719
69.  1:53.59 One Wheel
70.  2:00.05 Dutgif32
71.  2:03.93 Ked Ki
72.  2:10.52 Lewis
73.  2:16.89 freshcuber.de
74.  2:22.20 sporteisvogel
75.  2:46.55 Ayce
76.  2:51.78 Jacck
77.  3:13.31 Brodie Bouley


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(50)
1.  1:43.26 Manatee 10235
2.  1:44.40 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.31 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:52.84 Sean Hartman
5.  1:52.91 NewoMinx
6.  1:53.79 thembldlord
7.  1:56.07 JoXCuber
8.  1:59.47 Luke Garrett
9.  2:01.58 FaLoL
10.  2:03.69 OriginalUsername
11.  2:11.57 boroc226han
12.  2:13.49 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:13.71 ichcubegern
14.  2:14.92 Heewon Seo
15.  2:20.63 abhijat
16.  2:21.59 DGCubes
17.  2:22.05 fun at the joy
18.  2:22.59 YouCubing
19.  2:23.66 abunickabhi
20.  2:24.52 Liam Wadek
21.  2:25.33 CubicOreo
22.  2:31.94 [email protected]
23.  2:32.93 VJW
24.  2:38.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  2:38.85 Rollercoasterben
26.  2:43.41 Sebastien
27.  2:46.15 tc kruber
28.  3:00.67 oliver sitja sichel
29.  3:04.25 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:13.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  3:14.42 Alea
32.  3:15.32 lumes2121
33.  3:29.62 VIBE_ZT
34.  3:40.78 OriEy
35.  3:46.82 BraydenTheCuber
36.  3:52.22 FLS99
37.  3:54.06 PingPongCuber
38.  3:58.76 Rafaello
38.  3:58.76 filmip
40.  4:01.29 One Wheel
41.  4:05.96 DonovanTheCool
42.  4:10.67 Ian Pang
43.  4:33.37 Lewis
44.  4:37.01 nms777
45.  4:47.94 Sir E Brum
46.  5:03.60 ok cuber
47.  5:57.23 sporteisvogel
48.  6:11.13 Jacck
49.  6:11.21 freshcuber.de
50.  6:11.24 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)
1.  3:56.60 Manatee 10235
2.  3:58.02 JoXCuber
3.  4:03.80 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:09.78 Sean Hartman
5.  4:12.81 FaLoL
6.  4:35.06 thembldlord
7.  4:50.93 DGCubes
8.  5:02.86 fun at the joy
9.  5:09.46 Liam Wadek
10.  5:09.92 boroc226han
11.  5:22.32 YouCubing
12.  5:31.99 abunickabhi
13.  5:39.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  5:58.74 VJW
15.  6:48.64 Hunter Eric Deardurff
16.  6:55.64 Alea
17.  7:05.38 oliver sitja sichel
18.  7:34.30 VIBE_ZT
19.  7:46.88 lumes2121
20.  7:50.59 OriEy
21.  8:10.69 FLS99
22.  8:30.61 BraydenTheCuber
23.  8:57.36 filmip
24.  9:38.57 One Wheel
25.  10:57.40 Rafaello
26.  11:03.59 Lewis
27.  11:35.38 Jacck
28.  11:44.19 freshcuber.de
29.  11:55.40 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(25)
1.  5:50.75 jancsi02
2.  6:29.74 Sean Hartman
3.  6:41.61 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:16.12 FaLoL
5.  7:23.68 NewoMinx
6.  7:34.39 JoXCuber
7.  8:44.17 YouCubing
8.  9:06.24 fun at the joy
9.  9:10.85 abunickabhi
10.  9:18.72 thembldlord
11.  9:20.07 DGCubes
12.  10:08.83 Liam Wadek
13.  10:34.76 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  11:11.36 VJW
15.  11:46.05 oliver sitja sichel
16.  12:14.52 OriEy
17.  13:14.25 lumes2121
18.  13:59.24 FLS99
19.  14:24.69 One Wheel
20.  15:58.39 BraydenTheCuber
21.  17:04.99 filmip
22.  18:44.42 Jacck
23.  19:51.21 sporteisvogel
24.  22:37.11 Rafaello
25.  26:01.61 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.91 MartinN13
2.  5.93 Liam Wadek
3.  6.20 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  6.32 MattP98
5.  6.37 TipsterTrickster
6.  6.63 Josh_
7.  7.19 dollarstorecubes
8.  7.28 YouCubing
9.  7.61 Sean Hartman
10.  7.62 MLGCubez
11.  9.35 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.60 JoXCuber
13.  9.69 Kit Clement
14.  10.09 NewoMinx
15.  10.40 OriginalUsername
16.  10.47 Luke Garrett
17.  10.60 Torch
18.  12.29 VIBE_ZT
19.  12.41 FaLoL
20.  12.66 CubicOreo
21.  13.00 ngmh
22.  13.46 Simon Gall
23.  14.12 revaldoah
23.  14.12 RyuKagamine
25.  14.76 boroc226han
26.  14.92 Logan
27.  16.11 FLS99
28.  16.56 Antto Pitkänen
29.  18.11 Ayce
30.  18.45 filmip
31.  18.63 oliver sitja sichel
32.  19.06 ichcubegern
33.  19.33 freshcuber.de
34.  19.76 [email protected]
35.  20.70 BraydenTheCuber
36.  24.52 taco_schell
37.  24.70 PingPongCuber
38.  24.92 lumes2121
39.  27.08 Jacck
40.  29.26 Rafaello
41.  32.23 abunickabhi
42.  35.90 UnknownCuber
43.  DNF Kerry_Creech
43.  DNF Habado13
43.  DNF Alea


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  41.68 Heewon Seo
2.  44.71 AidanNoogie
3.  51.62 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  54.03 Luke Garrett
5.  58.96 tJardigradHe
6.  59.33 Sean Hartman
7.  1:00.33 OriginalUsername
8.  1:02.03 CubicOreo
9.  1:02.52 DGCubes
10.  1:02.65 MCuber
11.  1:04.93 ichcubegern
12.  1:04.96 Fred Lang
13.  1:07.05 FaLoL
14.  1:07.46 YouCubing
15.  1:10.72 JoXCuber
16.  1:11.59 Cooki348
17.  1:16.75 Manatee 10235
18.  1:17.33 turtwig
19.  1:21.28 thembldlord
20.  1:24.26 epride17
21.  1:25.67 tavery343
22.  1:25.98 Logan
23.  1:31.86 Sub1Hour
24.  1:34.79 BrianNguyen47
25.  1:37.32 abunickabhi
26.  1:37.74 Antto Pitkänen
27.  1:37.97 nms777
28.  1:40.71 boroc226han
29.  1:41.45 VIBE_ZT
30.  1:42.93 Sebastien
31.  1:54.93 Alea
32.  2:00.42 VJW
33.  2:01.63 Liam Wadek
34.  2:02.36 Rafaello
35.  2:10.72 Lewis
36.  2:10.78 PingPongCuber
37.  2:12.59 [email protected]
38.  2:18.78 FLS99
39.  2:28.45 BraydenTheCuber
40.  2:35.76 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  2:41.69 [email protected]
42.  2:41.84 One Wheel
43.  2:44.08 OriEy
44.  2:49.89 oliver sitja sichel
45.  2:50.93 toinou06cubing
46.  2:55.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
47.  2:57.20 filmip
48.  3:20.69 Dutgif32
49.  4:02.71 freshcuber.de
50.  4:12.02 Jacck
51.  5:01.79 sporteisvogel


*Pyraminx*(112)
1.  2.78 Magdamini
2.  2.89 Abhi
3.  2.92 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  2.94 twoj_stary_pijany
5.  2.97 Kerry_Creech
5.  2.97 MLGCubez
7.  2.98 JackPfeifer
8.  2.99 tJardigradHe
9.  3.03 thembldlord
10.  3.08 DGCubes
11.  3.13 Awder
12.  3.20 FastCubeMaster
13.  3.41 BradyCubes08
14.  3.60 Ningen
15.  3.62 Cuz Red
16.  3.73 JO Cubing
17.  3.74 SpiFunTastic
18.  3.78 Cooki348
19.  3.89 MartinN13
20.  3.90 Logan
21.  3.94 smackbadatskewb
22.  3.99 JoXCuber
23.  4.11 Rafaello
24.  4.12 TipsterTrickster
25.  4.24 BradenTheMagician
25.  4.24 mihnea3000
27.  4.34 Rubadcar
28.  4.39 BrianNguyen47
29.  4.41 NewoMinx
30.  4.45 ExultantCarn
31.  4.47 Nikhil Soares
32.  4.71 riz3ndrr
33.  4.75 Marcus Siu
34.  4.77 OriginalUsername
35.  4.93 Torch
36.  4.98 YouCubing
37.  5.00 João Vinicius
38.  5.14 Sean Hartman
39.  5.20 MattP98
40.  5.23 Liam Wadek
41.  5.29 CubicOreo
42.  5.36 Luke Garrett
43.  5.40 V.Kochergin
44.  5.45 dollarstorecubes
45.  5.72 boroc226han
46.  5.86 Sebastien
47.  5.88 vedroboev
48.  5.89 BraydenTheCuber
49.  5.98 Michał Krasowski
50.  6.01 Manatee 10235
51.  6.10 bhoffman492
52.  6.18 Brayden Gilland
53.  6.28 Sub1Hour
54.  6.31 [email protected]
55.  6.47 begiuli65
56.  6.55 MCuber
56.  6.55 VIBE_ZT
58.  6.59 Heewon Seo
59.  6.66 taco_schell
60.  6.70 turtwig
61.  6.73 [email protected]
62.  6.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
63.  6.86 midnightcuberx
64.  6.94 TheNoobCuber
65.  7.03 UnknownCanvas
66.  7.08 PingPongCuber
67.  7.15 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  7.23 Keenan Johnson
69.  7.30 ichcubegern
70.  7.42 VJW
71.  7.46 FaLoL
72.  7.47 Rollercoasterben
73.  7.64 Joe Archibald
74.  7.68 nikodem.rudy
75.  7.69 Lewis
76.  7.77 Koen van Aller
77.  7.99 Natanael
78.  8.08 CrispyCubing
79.  8.12 Antto Pitkänen
80.  8.19 weatherman223
81.  8.28 Raymos Castillo
81.  8.28 wearephamily1719
83.  8.31 teboecubes
84.  8.57 Simon Gall
85.  8.82 drpfisherman
86.  9.01 SmallTownCuber
87.  9.15 Brodie Bouley
88.  9.84 nms777
89.  9.95 abunickabhi
90.  10.03 tavery343
90.  10.03 ok cuber
92.  10.27 lumes2121
93.  10.36 Nutybaconator
94.  10.53 spacecoastcuber
95.  10.59 oliver sitja sichel
96.  10.71 Kit Clement
97.  10.92 Ian Pang
98.  11.68 NaterTater23
99.  12.36 d2polld
100.  12.55 FLS99
101.  12.59 OriEy
102.  12.94 [email protected]
103.  13.71 DonovanTheCool
104.  13.74 sporteisvogel
105.  13.76 toinou06cubing
106.  14.63 Hunter Eric Deardurff
107.  14.89 Dutgif32
108.  15.29 freshcuber.de
109.  15.32 filmip
110.  17.16 Jacck
111.  18.30 Ayce
112.  44.07 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(79)
1.  6.72 Michał Krasowski
2.  6.74 JackPfeifer
3.  8.00 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.06 Dylan is nub
5.  9.09 MLGCubez
6.  9.99 Marcus Siu
7.  10.32 Sub1Hour
8.  10.54 thecubingwizard
9.  10.77 GTGil
10.  10.88 Coneman
11.  11.09 Rollercoasterben
12.  11.27 YouCubing
13.  11.29 riz3ndrr
14.  11.49 TipsterTrickster
15.  11.63 thembldlord
16.  12.69 BradenTheMagician
17.  12.72 tJardigradHe
18.  12.93 Kylegadj
19.  13.03 NewoMinx
20.  13.09 ichcubegern
21.  13.27 smackbadatskewb
22.  13.82 MCuber
23.  14.79 Logan
24.  14.87 JoXCuber
25.  15.03 BradyCubes08
26.  15.38 ExultantCarn
27.  15.68 Sean Hartman
28.  16.01 OriginalUsername
29.  16.18 MattP98
30.  16.32 Antto Pitkänen
31.  16.61 Nikhil Soares
32.  17.12 Underwatercuber
33.  17.21 Torch
34.  17.38 jason3141
35.  17.55 Manatee 10235
36.  17.74 V.Kochergin
37.  17.83 DGCubes
38.  18.17 boroc226han
39.  18.44 Luke Garrett
40.  19.02 CubicOreo
41.  19.52 JO Cubing
42.  19.57 bhoffman492
43.  19.60 Keenan Johnson
44.  19.66 DonovanTheCool
45.  20.04 VIBE_ZT
46.  20.56 midnightcuberx
47.  22.42 TheNoobCuber
48.  23.85 Rubadcar
49.  24.49 João Vinicius
50.  24.63 dollarstorecubes
51.  24.87 BraydenTheCuber
52.  25.03 Kit Clement
53.  25.51 Sebastien
54.  26.37 VJW
55.  29.55 FaLoL
56.  29.99 Rafaello
57.  31.48 lumes2121
58.  32.14 Heewon Seo
59.  32.75 oliver sitja sichel
60.  35.55 brad711
61.  38.87 PingPongCuber
62.  40.24 Liam Wadek
63.  40.80 ngmh
64.  41.54 taco_schell
65.  44.86 Brayden Gilland
66.  45.00 drpfisherman
67.  45.16 epride17
68.  45.62 SmallTownCuber
69.  46.10 Ian Pang
70.  47.02 Simon Gall
71.  53.07 Lewis
72.  59.38 Dutgif32
73.  1:02.24 abunickabhi
74.  1:05.19 FLS99
75.  1:15.49 Jacck
76.  1:52.78 ok cuber
77.  1:57.33 [email protected]
78.  2:01.43 speedcube.insta
79.  2:08.77 filmip


*Skewb*(87)
1.  2.27 BradyCubes08
2.  2.40 riz3ndrr
3.  3.09 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  3.13 JO Cubing
5.  3.28 Michał Krasowski
6.  3.33 sascholeks
7.  3.50 MLGCubez
8.  3.60 TipsterTrickster
9.  3.62 JackPfeifer
10.  4.00 smackbadatskewb
11.  4.01 Legomanz
12.  4.12 bhoffman492
12.  4.12 tJardigradHe
14.  4.16 OriginalUsername
15.  4.19 NewoMinx
16.  4.27 Heewon Seo
16.  4.27 DhruvA
18.  4.34 boroc226han
19.  4.44 Sean Hartman
20.  4.57 d2polld
21.  4.70 u Cube
22.  4.76 Luke Garrett
23.  4.79 thembldlord
24.  4.89 João Vinicius
25.  4.95 Antto Pitkänen
26.  4.96 MattP98
27.  5.03 MCuber
28.  5.12 Marcus Siu
29.  5.19 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.20 Coneman
31.  5.23 YouCubing
32.  5.25 Sub1Hour
33.  5.37 weatherman223
34.  5.43 DGCubes
35.  5.53 Logan
36.  5.63 mrsniffles01
37.  5.67 CubicOreo
38.  5.68 Rollercoasterben
39.  5.71 taco_schell
40.  5.73 BradenTheMagician
41.  5.80 vedroboev
42.  5.83 epride17
43.  5.84 JoXCuber
44.  5.88 V.Kochergin
45.  5.94 Raymos Castillo
46.  5.97 Rafaello
47.  6.20 FaLoL
48.  6.29 ichcubegern
49.  6.38 Kit Clement
50.  6.48 Torch
50.  6.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  6.87 Keenan Johnson
53.  6.91 dollarstorecubes
54.  7.23 Liam Wadek
55.  7.34 BrianNguyen47
56.  7.51 Brodie Bouley
57.  7.53 Nutybaconator
58.  7.66 midnightcuberx
59.  7.87 Manatee 10235
60.  7.95 abunickabhi
61.  8.24 Dutgif32
62.  8.42 teboecubes
63.  8.49 lumes2121
64.  8.76 BraydenTheCuber
65.  8.79 ngmh
66.  8.81 Sebastien
66.  8.81 oliver sitja sichel
68.  8.90 Alea
69.  9.42 drpfisherman
70.  9.47 [email protected]
71.  9.49 Brayden Gilland
72.  9.53 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  9.63 FLS99
74.  10.31 Poketube6681
75.  10.55 Koen van Aller
76.  10.64 PingPongCuber
77.  10.80 Natanael
78.  10.93 DonovanTheCool
79.  11.31 Simon Gall
80.  11.53 Lewis
81.  14.09 Joe Archibald
82.  15.72 ok cuber
83.  16.67 freshcuber.de
84.  17.89 toinou06cubing
85.  17.96 Jacck
86.  18.70 filmip
87.  30.05 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(29)
1.  19.09 NewoMinx
2.  24.80 bhoffman492
3.  27.03 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  27.98 CubicOreo
5.  28.02 Heewon Seo
6.  29.87 YouCubing
7.  31.52 dollarstorecubes
8.  31.60 DGCubes
9.  31.99 Antto Pitkänen
10.  34.72 ichcubegern
11.  34.88 Logan
12.  35.80 JoXCuber
13.  36.59 Sean Hartman
14.  38.20 thembldlord
15.  40.02 VIBE_ZT
16.  40.93 drpfisherman
17.  41.70 Kit Clement
18.  43.07 Manatee 10235
19.  45.85 nms777
20.  45.88 [email protected]
21.  53.91 FaLoL
22.  54.33 Rafaello
23.  58.83 Lewis
24.  1:05.46 oliver sitja sichel
25.  1:17.61 BraydenTheCuber
26.  1:51.58 d2polld
27.  1:59.65 freshcuber.de
28.  2:06.93 Ayce
29.  8:52.76 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:20.45 NewoMinx
2.  3:38.58 Sean Hartman
3.  3:55.30 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:01.35 thembldlord
5.  4:02.17 OriginalUsername
6.  4:22.17 JoXCuber
7.  4:28.28 YouCubing
8.  4:31.43 ichcubegern
9.  4:47.20 CubicOreo
10.  5:44.76 Antto Pitkänen
11.  6:33.30 abunickabhi
12.  6:59.44 VIBE_ZT
13.  8:09.67 PingPongCuber
14.  8:14.98 oliver sitja sichel
15.  8:18.83 BraydenTheCuber
16.  8:31.14 Rafaello
17.  8:44.38 FLS99
18.  9:24.67 lumes2121
19.  10:16.80 One Wheel
20.  11:18.03 Lewis
21.  14:50.19 Jacck
22.  15:00.78 Dutgif32


*Redi Cube*(34)
1.  8.40 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.56 Awder
3.  10.18 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  12.46 João Vinicius
5.  13.27 AidanNoogie
6.  15.80 BMcCl1
7.  15.91 DGCubes
8.  15.98 JoXCuber
9.  16.13 YouCubing
10.  16.60 ichcubegern
11.  17.11 drpfisherman
12.  17.20 Kit Clement
13.  17.29 Sub1Hour
14.  17.55 VIBE_ZT
15.  17.67 PingPongCuber
16.  19.80 Sean Hartman
17.  21.72 Logan
18.  22.41 Rafaello
19.  23.89 Nutybaconator
20.  24.49 Rollercoasterben
21.  28.01 Henry Lipka
22.  30.62 BraydenTheCuber
23.  30.89 Brodie Bouley
24.  32.44 Alea
25.  36.10 Lewis
26.  37.91 bhoffman492
27.  45.55 Joe Archibald
28.  52.63 FLS99
29.  55.26 freshcuber.de
30.  1:00.69 Jacck
31.  1:05.44 filmip
32.  1:07.82 [email protected]
33.  1:11.36 lumes2121
34.  DNF oliver sitja sichel


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  32.51 DGCubes
2.  33.60 Kit Clement
3.  34.31 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  35.45 Natanael
5.  36.36 YouCubing
6.  40.78 CubicOreo
7.  43.73 NewoMinx
8.  48.67 Sean Hartman
9.  50.04 VIBE_ZT
10.  50.62 Rafaello
11.  52.64 thembldlord
12.  1:00.43 drpfisherman
13.  1:29.38 Jacck
14.  1:31.34 nms777
15.  1:45.93 Lewis
16.  1:47.71 JoXCuber
17.  2:07.51 freshcuber.de


*15 Puzzle*(20)
1.  7.64 dphdmn
2.  10.35 dollarstorecubes
3.  11.33 Awder


Spoiler



4.  11.45 YouCubing
5.  13.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  13.58 Natanael
7.  17.08 TipsterTrickster
8.  18.66 BradenTheMagician
9.  21.91 PingPongCuber
10.  23.65 Sean Hartman
11.  26.00 drpfisherman
12.  28.20 lumes2121
12.  28.20 Bogdan
14.  28.37 DGCubes
15.  30.58 ichcubegern
16.  38.07 freshcuber.de
17.  43.33 Rafaello
18.  56.40 abunickabhi
19.  56.72 MatsBergsten
20.  5:00.53 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(13)
1.  42.79 Kit Clement
2.  46.13 Bogdan
3.  47.72 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  49.99 Jacck
5.  51.59 fun at the joy
6.  56.51 Rafaello
7.  65.06 FLS99
8.  DNF Teh Keng Foo
8.  DNF Sean Hartman
8.  DNF Faustfan
8.  DNF VJW
8.  DNF filmip
8.  DNF Sowrduk


*Mirror Blocks*(29)
1.  24.06 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.29 ichcubegern
3.  29.31 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  35.44 YouCubing
5.  36.53 MattP98
6.  37.82 GTGil
7.  38.79 Marcus Siu
8.  40.49 dollarstorecubes
9.  42.36 thembldlord
10.  42.89 DGCubes
11.  53.85 Rafaello
12.  54.56 VIBE_ZT
13.  1:00.50 FLS99
14.  1:06.39 JoXCuber
15.  1:07.03 João Vinicius
16.  1:08.45 Ian Pang
17.  1:10.50 drpfisherman
18.  1:22.68 Antto Pitkänen
19.  1:23.62 Manatee 10235
20.  1:40.52 UnknownCuber
21.  1:46.31 abunickabhi
22.  1:53.12 oliver sitja sichel
23.  2:13.72 V.Kochergin
24.  2:16.84 [email protected]
25.  2:17.36 Pratyush Manas
26.  3:04.14 freshcuber.de
27.  3:37.69 Sean Hartman
28.  4:10.40 Jacck
29.  DNF DonovanTheCool


*Curvy Copter*(11)
1.  3:14.51 YouCubing
2.  3:49.38 Kit Clement
3.  4:20.85 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  5:23.98 Mike Hughey
5.  5:54.12 drpfisherman
6.  6:19.90 Rafaello
7.  9:20.04 Jacck
8.  DNF Natanael
8.  DNF VIBE_ZT
8.  DNF thembldlord
8.  DNF Sean Hartman



*Contest results*(216)
1.  1528 Sean Hartman
2.  1517 thembldlord
3.  1289 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1252 YouCubing
5.  1242 OriginalUsername
6.  1180 ichcubegern
7.  1155 tJardigradHe
8.  1142 NewoMinx
9.  1116 DGCubes
10.  1092 Luke Garrett
11.  1020 Manatee 10235
12.  987 Logan
12.  987 Heewon Seo
14.  983 FaLoL
15.  975 dollarstorecubes
16.  963 smackbadatskewb
17.  944 CubicOreo
18.  927 boroc226han
19.  922 VJW
20.  916 Liam Wadek
21.  905 MLGCubez
22.  901 BradyCubes08
23.  890 abunickabhi
24.  876 Rafaello
25.  866 Marcus Siu
26.  807 Torch
27.  789 fun at the joy
28.  748 Dream Cubing
29.  746 Antto Pitkänen
30.  740 Sebastien
31.  724 João Vinicius
32.  712 VIBE_ZT
33.  710 riz3ndrr
34.  709 Sub1Hour
35.  694 JO Cubing
36.  690 oliver sitja sichel
37.  676 [email protected]
38.  674 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  669 MCuber
40.  665 JackPfeifer
40.  665 MattP98
42.  663 thecubingwizard
43.  661 V.Kochergin
43.  661 BraydenTheCuber
45.  652 BradenTheMagician
46.  636 Rubadcar
47.  626 BrianNguyen47
48.  616 Michał Krasowski
49.  611 cuberkid10
50.  606 Nikhil Soares
51.  592 Kit Clement
52.  572 lumes2121
53.  552 Nutybaconator
54.  544 DhruvA
55.  538 vedroboev
56.  531 ExultantCarn
57.  530 Legomanz
58.  527 Dylan is nub
59.  524 bhoffman492
60.  513 FLS99
61.  506 DonovanTheCool
62.  505 Rollercoasterben
63.  502 PingPongCuber
64.  499 TipsterTrickster
65.  494 mihnea3000
66.  491 mista
67.  481 mrsniffles01
68.  472 Keenan Johnson
69.  470 jason3141
70.  465 Jscuber
71.  449 tc kruber
72.  440 MartinN13
73.  438 Cooki348
74.  437 TheNoobCuber
75.  433 drpfisherman
76.  430 midnightcuberx
77.  419 Alea
78.  403 G2013
79.  401 [email protected]
80.  400 turtwig
81.  394 epride17
81.  394 d2polld
83.  383 OHboi
84.  379 BMcCl1
85.  378 xyzzy
86.  377 Jacck
87.  364 begiuli65
88.  358 Kylegadj
89.  357 GTGil
90.  351 filmip
91.  348 Cheng
92.  342 Koen van Aller
93.  341 teboecubes
94.  336 brad711
95.  333 Fred Lang
96.  324 SpiFunTastic
97.  320 ngmh
98.  319 taco_schell
99.  316 abhijat
100.  314 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  313 OriEy
102.  312 ProStar
103.  310 nms777
103.  310 revaldoah
105.  307 nikodem.rudy
106.  299 TheodorNordstrand
107.  298 Raymos Castillo
108.  296 Ian Pang
109.  291 Hunter Eric Deardurff
110.  289 Kerry_Creech
111.  285 tavery343
112.  282 Natanael
113.  281 2017LAMB06
114.  277 Coneman
115.  275 Underwatercuber
116.  273 parkertrager
117.  272 [email protected]
118.  270 AidanNoogie
118.  270 Simon Gall
120.  259 eyeball321
121.  257 20luky3
122.  255 danvie
123.  249 jihu1011
123.  249 Sowrduk
125.  248 Skycubes 66
126.  247 KrokosB
127.  244 sashdev
128.  242 Coinman_
129.  240 SmallTownCuber
130.  236 typeman5
131.  234 Dylan Swarts
132.  231 wearephamily1719
133.  223 elliottk_
134.  222 Lewis
135.  221 Sir E Brum
136.  219 One Wheel
137.  217 jancsi02
138.  210 toinou06cubing
139.  206 freshcuber.de
140.  204 Ningen
141.  198 Brayden Gilland
142.  195 Aadil- ali
143.  182 Micah Morrison
143.  182 Trig0n
145.  172 sqAree
146.  170 Pratyush Manas
147.  167 MatsBergsten
148.  163 Dutgif32
148.  163 Henry Lipka
148.  163 Cuz Red
148.  163 weatherman223
152.  161 pizzacrust
152.  161 Awder
152.  161 asacuber
155.  159 dat1asiandude
156.  156 u Cube
157.  150 speedcube.insta
158.  148 topppits
159.  145 sigalig
160.  144 KingCanyon
161.  142 ok cuber
161.  142 John Benwell
163.  141 Cube to Cube
163.  141 Petri Krzywacki
165.  139 Nayano
166.  135 Brodie Bouley
167.  126 Big123
168.  123 KingTim96
169.  122 Samuel Kevin
170.  118 sporteisvogel
171.  117 MegaminxMan
172.  115 UnknownCanvas
173.  114 Poketube6681
173.  114 Magdamini
175.  113 Abhi
176.  111 twoj_stary_pijany
176.  111 WoowyBaby
178.  108 Joe Archibald
179.  107 CrispyCubing
180.  103 FastCubeMaster
181.  100 Ayce
182.  96 dphdmn
183.  93 Jmuncuber
184.  91 UnknownCuber
185.  89 Faustfan
186.  84 sascholeks
187.  81 samath
188.  79 Keroma12
189.  77 SonofRonan
190.  71 thatkid
191.  67 Lvl9001Wizard
192.  65 NaterTater23
193.  64 curiousity2575
194.  56 Bogdan
195.  46 Jrg
195.  46 Ked Ki
197.  45 Mikikajek
198.  42 Josh_
198.  42 spacecoastcuber
200.  39 tuga88
201.  38 lesliesampson
201.  38 NBAGARRETT
203.  35 HKspeed.com
204.  29 Phyun
205.  24 matt boeren
205.  24 kits_
205.  24 RyuKagamine
208.  22 MarkA64
209.  20 Silky
209.  20 EngineeringBrian
211.  17 CreationUniverse
211.  17 KovyTheCuber
211.  17 craccho
214.  13 Teh Keng Foo
214.  13 Mike Hughey
216.  4 Habado13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2020)

216 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 139!

That means our winner this week is *freshcuber.de!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

